# a new work in progress my new 8,02 cc model glow engine.



## modelmotor (Jan 23, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
I started this work the making of a new model glow engine during the Wintertime of 2014.Ithen started to make a for me hugh model glow engine with a cilinder displacement of 8.02 cc(49).
I have the intention to lead you through the stages of making this engine by showing you many photos made by myself in my hobbyroom
This engine is also developed by mr.Chris Boll from the U.K. who also designed "3" other model diesel engines which i also made.
I hope that you enjoy this photo tour.It was a pleasure for me to make such a hugh model engine once ,but if a next engine should follow in the nearby future it will be a small one again.
My machinery and tools are better to make the smaller size of model engine.

         many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Gerard

Are there some more pics coming or have you started by making the piston ?

Emgee


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 23, 2016)

xpylonracer said:


> Hi Gerard
> 
> Are there some more pics coming or have you started by making the piston ?
> 
> Emgee


Hallo Engee

Yes many more pics will come next week skeep watching Engee i hope you like those pics too.
It's late so i stoppef to f continuate next week again.

   Many greetings from modelmotor.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 24, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
Here i am again with some pics made during the making of a new model glow engine.I apologize for having not a chronical system in my pics collage,but the pics will
tell their own story about each engine part i madeas far as pics can tell of course.There are some of pics made from the Piston and Prop Driver.
I hope you like my pics a bit they are always to look back how things went in that time/moment.

                                                                            Greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 24, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
Again some of my pics are comming to tell the story from the making of my Model Glow Engine.

                                                                Many greetings from modelmotor


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 24, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
My next picture serie shows the making from the cilinder head from Bar stock Aloy.
The screw thread for the cilinder head can either made with a metal lathe or with a handtool as my pictures show.
I hope that it is worth to see it.
                                                      many greetings from modelmotor.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 24, 2016)

Hallo Friends
Here are the pictures from the cilinder fins section complete till it was finished.
One picture shows the complete set cilinder head and cilinder fins section.

                                                 Greetings from modelmotor.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 24, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
My last pictures for today tomorrow comes a new day then i will put more pictures on my thread.
I hope you like these pictures too on which i am making the cilinder jaket from bar stock aloy on a standard metal turning lathe.

                          many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 25, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
Today a number of pics from the making of my new 8,02 cc model glow engine will find a place on this great website.
I hope you enjoy the pics again.

                                    many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 25, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
Today you will also see a few extra pics from the making of my cilinder liner,pics from the rough engine parts i made till that particular moment and the making from
the Crankshaft.I hope you like these pics as well.

                  many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 25, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,

I like to let you see how i made my Glow engine so here are some extra pics again for
you.

                         many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard.


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 25, 2016)

Great post with lots of clear pics. Thanks for sharing. Just wondering what the white stuff is in the threading pic. Looks like shaving foam


----------



## ixb1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello Gerard , I am very curious how well your new engine will runs. Its design looks smart and simple. I like it.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 26, 2016)

Hallo Herbie,
Indeed it looks like shaving foam.You are right by saying that.It was expensive and the product name is Anchorlube G771.It's a product from W.Metzger&Co.AG CH-4932Lotzwil BE-Schwitzerland-Europe.It's ment to be used by cutting screw thread,Boring,Reaming and cutting from steel for example.There must be someinformation about it on the internet i think.I bought it when i was at an oldtimer exhebition one of the many i visit each year together with my son.It was offered there at a toolstand so one platsic bottle had been bought by me.I hope you can do something with this information.

                                  many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 26, 2016)

Hallo1xb1,
I am curious too how it will run.It's a longstroke single cilinder engine with a reasonable cilinder volume.I will know more about the running qualities when Spring/Summer comes.
The engine needs an extra finishing touch before i even can think of running,but i have very hopefull expectations that it will run with a reasonable number of rotations.The simplisity from the construction makes it hopefully an easy starter, compression enough so that will not be the problem i think.
I will let you know as soon as some starting try outs have been taken place.

                                                            many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard.


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 26, 2016)

FYI for North America. I thought I had seen that product before and did a quick search.

ENCO (and others, I'm sure) sell it:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=825-8100&PMPXNO=942746&PARTPG=INLMK32

Excuse the hijack, just want to add to the info.

--ShopShoe


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 26, 2016)

Hallo ShopShoe,
No problem at all thanks for the good info.I really do n't know what i paid back some years ago,but at the oldtimer exhebition in my country it might be
that the selling price was a bit higher because of the extra costs for the import from Schwitzerland to my country and then the distribution to get it on the market.

                                                    many greetings from modelmotor


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 26, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,,

Today also a number of pictures on this website can be seen all about the making of my 8,02 cc model glow engine.You see the milling from the square part
of the venturi tube which i do n't use.I use a modified R/C Carburettor and i am trying to make a complete one my own.The other pics are from the boring
activity from a hole in the piston to mount through the Wristpin makes the real connection between the piston and the conrod.

                              many greetings from modelmotor.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 26, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
Let's go on with another serie of pictures made during the making from my 8,02 cc model glow engine.
I hope you like the pictures i made from each engine part.

                                      many greetings again from modelmotor-Gerard


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 26, 2016)

New serie pictures 8,02 cc model glow engine.The fronthusing,the backplate and the rotary disk to mention a few parts.A complete crankshaft including several other parts can be seen as well.

                                               modelmotor.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 26, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,

My last serie of pictures for today hopefully it was nice watching at.

                                  Many greetings from : modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 26, 2016)

You can see most of the rough components from which the engine has been made of including some of the Milling work as well.No mounting Bolts or something like that are
used at that particular moment.

                            Greetings from modelmotor.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 27, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends

I introduce a picts serie from the rough model engine parts which need an real extra finishing touch because of the fact that i used mills who were a to small.
The parts at the end fit very reasonable for not made by CNC tooling equipment.
I hope that you like the work i did at this moment.

                                   many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 27, 2016)

Just peeked in for the first time. Nice project and some very fine work on the parts.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 28, 2016)

Hallo Steve,
Thank you very much for your sympathic reactions on my project.The Boll 49 model glow engine is just ment for people who are n't experienced metal workers with often basic metal machines.I ment with basic more the machinery without cnc equipment.
I made all the other Boll engines as well so it was a very nice job making this one too.Now after making this engine and the pictures i feel very OK i can say.

                        many greeting from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 28, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,

This evening i will put a new serie pics on this fantastic site about the making from my 8,02 cc model glow engine.
I think they will have your interest.
                                               many greetings from modelmotor.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 28, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
As usuall another serie model glow engine pics.
I hope that these pics will give an idea how much work it is to make a real model glow engine

                                                       many greetings again from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 28, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends

This serie of pics shows the engine in a real far state of finish,but more
work needs to be done.

 many greetings from modelmotor


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Gerard

Did you draw the plans yourself for the engine ?

Emgee


----------



## michael-au (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Gerard
Nice job on the engine build, looks almost finished
Will be good to see a video of it running

Michael


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 29, 2016)

Hallo Emgee,

No the plans are drawn by Chris Boll from the U.K.He has done this work ofter by his Boll Aero,and Boll Major model diesel engines for example.

                 many greetings from modelmotor


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 29, 2016)

Hallo Michael,

Thanks for the compliments on my engine.
Yes in a far state the engine is ,but there's still some more work to do before a first start can be planned.
In basic there has been planned only a standard venturi for this engine,but i am modifying a standard R/C carburettor at the moment to try if good running is possible and if the throttle will work on this type of engine as well.
The conrod is also not as what i ment for this kind and size of engine however on the drawing this kind conrod was ment to be used in this engine.
I will try to make another one bronze bushed if possible.It will be my first conrod with bronze bushings so some of these refinements will certainly be necessary to prevent the engine against damage when something goes wrong.
A video will certainly be made when the new 8,02 cc model glow engine is running,but that will be in Spring-Summer.It's now the Winter season ideal to make a model engine or to refine a model engine.

              many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 29, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,

This serie of pics shows you more or the less the complete engine as it
will be at the end of this winer season.
I hope you like the pics you see.

                       many greetings from modelmotor.


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 1, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends 
The next pics shows my clinder liner on the middle section of the crankcase without the cilinder fin body.This pics belongs to those pics shown on page.1 from this
new Thread nearly at the end of the making from my Liner.
It will give you an idea how it looks like before mounting all the other engine parts.

                                                       many greetings from modelmotor


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 1, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
A friend of mine who's spezialized  in making very good metal tools made a manual screw thread cutting toolset.I have made a couple of pics to show you how nicly it's made and how nice it works ,however most of you are so very specialized that this kind of tools are so well known to them.
A number of pics from the making from my 8,02 cc model glow engine will follow as soon as possible.

                           many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 5, 2016)

Dear Model Engine Friends,

A new small serie of pics from my 8,02 cc model glow engine.At the moment i am finishing the outside from the engine special the cooling fins and the crankcase.
I will try to get my modified R/C carburettor in a good condition and after that i will make a standard venturi including spray bar and needle.I hope that everything will go in 
good order.I hope you like the pics the are froma reasonable quality no more no less.The making from a new Custom made R/C carburettor has been stopped for a while,but will finish that later on maybe in about some weeks i will start that work again.
I will send some extra pics when the R/C acrburettor has been mounted on the short steel tube with screw thread which can be seen out of the backplate.It is made from
a part of an iron Bolt in the right size.I first bored it out till the right diametre after that i made screw thread on the comple small piece of steel tube which was left.The result is that theis small short piece of steel tube can be screwed into the backplate and on that small piece of steel tube can be screwed the R/C carburettor.
I hope that you like my pics who are from a reasonable quality this time.

                           many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 5, 2016)

Dear Model Engine Friends,


 I got serious problems with putting my pics on my Thread do n't know why so a i will try this again hopefully it works well now.

                        many greetings from modelmotor.


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 10, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
At the moment i am busy with some updates at my 8,02 cc model glow engine.The Back plate has been done with special very fine polish paper and a very good polishing cream.It now look good to me and nearly all the scratches have been disappeared.The Rotary disk and the inside from the Back plate are now polished in a much better way as result that the Rotary disk now fits perfect on the inner side of the Back plate.
At the moment one pics has been made to show you that my modified R/C Carburettor got's a nice rubber O ring as sealing between the Carburettor housing and the Backplate instead of that ugly looking brass O ring.There will follow a number of extra pics in s hort while from upgrated engine parts as well.

                                                      Many greetings from modelmotor.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 12, 2016)

This is a very interesting thread. I have made many 4 stroke engines, but would like to make a 2 stroke engine now. You are doing very nice work. Where can I buy the plans, as I do not want to make an engine using castings.---Brian in Canada


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 12, 2016)

Hallo Brian,

Thank you for sending me your compliments about my latest model engine.
I can probably make coies from  my planset for you if like.
This will take not so much time i expect.
This engine is also designed by mr.Chris Boll living in the U.K.
I made more engines he designed in the past you see them on my other model engine threads.
He has send me one of his first prototype drawings to see if this engine could be made by people with basic metal working machinery like i am.
I do n't know in how far he's able to send you copies of his planset/drawings at this moment.
I will also keep in touch with you in a short while you can expect post from me by personal message.
Thanks very much Brian for contacting me.

               many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you Gerard. that is very kind of you. I have attached a link to my latest engine build, a four cycle engine that I finished two weeks ago.---Brian

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=24899


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 12, 2016)

Hallo Brian,

Thank you for your kind reply.Gerard says "wow" for your beautifull made 2          cilinder engine.
It's a very nice and wellmade 2 cilinder 4 stroke engine constructed with much knowledge about working with all kinds of Metal,Aloy,Brass etc.My compliments for making it.
I also like the way you made your beautifull 2 cilinder engine.I will certainly watch how you made all the parts up to the complete engine.

many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 18, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
As you already knew my 8,02 cc model glow engine is nearly finished so now and then some extra pics will be posted by me to show you
how the engine looks after all the efford i did to built it
I am happy with the looks of this engine only it's a bit square special the Crankcase,but i only have the intention of making this engine and try to get it running in the
Summertime.I already have made some contact with one of the latest modelshops nearby to ask after some good quality glow fuel with castor oil for lubrication 
and at least 5-10% nitro which is highly recommended by mr.Chris Boll from the U.K. for good starting and running. I am very anxious how the heavy cast iron piston will do.I have very good experience with my other model diesel engines with pistons made from exact the same cast iron in the same quality,only there's a difference in running between both engine types a model diesel engine in that case is a real cool runner in comparison to a model glow engine.I really do n't know what i might expect,but an aloy piston with a couple of grey cast iron piston rings seemed a much better idea to me,however i must say i do n't have experience by making piston rings at all.I hope you like the pics made from my backplate after the polishing and updating from the 
rotary disk.

                          many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 18, 2016)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
At the end i can show you some pics from my nice looking 8,02 cc model glow engine complete with the modified R/C carburettor and in a refined state.
I do n't know if the engine works perfectly ,but that must be proven during my first starting procedures.At this stage i am satisfied with the results reached today so now waiting is for a better season with good weather not so cold as today for example to try a number of starts and if possible runs of course.
I hope that i could give you a pleasant time by watching my pics made in not always good light quality,but i tried to get a visable result at the end from my pics.

               All the best for all of you from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## nfk (Feb 19, 2016)

Great looking engine! Congratulations!


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 21, 2016)

Hallo Norberto,

Thank you for given me your compliments about my latest model glow engine.
I am happy with the end results now after all the effords i made.
I have seen your metal work and special the "newby" twin cilinder model engine looks very good.It's a real boxer engine looks sturdy and a powerfull unit when finished and ready for running.
Model Engines became for numerous reasons a part of my life so happy that i have the possibility to put my ideas into the making from a model engine.
I hope you will have lots of pleasure in metal working too,but what i already saw is that you also have much pleasure in metal working just like i am.
All the best Norberto and probably we will have contact with each other about our metal working hobby now and then.

many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------

